# Do you think we should add a Diverticulitis forum?



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Would a forum which has a discussion about Diverticulitis be something that would interest you?


----------



## Kacebece3 (Apr 17, 2002)

Diverticulosis is a condition many people deal with. there is NOT a lot of info available beyond general thoughts. Hearing from others would be great.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I heard that something like 30%or more of the people over 50 years old will devellop diverticulosis eventually.


----------



## BobbieC (Aug 12, 2001)

Jeff,What an excellent idea this is.There are so many of us here who have this condition who would welcome discussion and support.Bobbie


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Some people have written to me about also adding a *Celiac discussion forum*. Could you please add your comments about that.Thx,Jeff


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

I have had diverticulosis for ages and ages, even before IBS and little information exists. Any further info that can be added would be great. Phyllis


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2004)

seems like diverticulitis bb would be helpful as many folks have it and its a lifelong issue.i also wonder if we could start a bloating forum as many of us have bloating as our main ibs symptoms and its one of the hardest to treat. would like to know what helps people who specifically suffer from bloating - not pain. thanks, S


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Neither Diverticulitis or Celiac affect me, thankfully, but I think it would be a great idea for the many that are affected.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yes.Diverticulitis is a real concern,if we can evoid this painful condition here,the prevention should be a serious issue.The second brain have so many related misunderstood diseases,that's why we should all talk about them.


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I have heard that IBS can lead to diverticulitisin later yrs, I think it is a good idea, they have alot of the same issues.


----------



## nonnytom (Aug 17, 2003)

I tried to vote but the link would not work. I had a bout of diverticulitis two months ago. I also am suspected of having Crohn's. I would like to see a diverticulitis board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

Not only later years but I am only 28 and have diverticulosis. This affects a lot of people with IBS and is very much related as my doctor has confirmed. Thanks for your consideration on the diverticulosis/diverticulitis topic.


----------



## medietrich (Sep 27, 2000)

I think we NEED a forum for Celiac Disease


----------



## Peony50 (Aug 2, 2000)

Yes, I think discussion on diverticulitis would be helpful and comforting for many people--as a sufferer of several infections, and recently a bowel re-section, I would be glad to answer any questions I could.....By the way, my horrible IBS-D and cramps has dramatically improved since the surgery!!!!!


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Celiac, yes.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes , I was wrongly diagnosed years ago with polyps by one doctor, thru Xray, but colonoscopy revealed well spread out diverticulii which a lot of people have without symptoms, So information of any kind would be useful to a lot of people.


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Yes, information specific to Diverticulitis would be helpful. A sigmoidoscopy showed that I have diverticula mildly inflamed but the colonscopy after that was normal. I wonder if this is a flare-up condition, depending on what's being digested and how it's being eliminated(soft stool vs. hard). I hope to see this new area of info on this board which has been a tremendous help to me in dealing with IBS.


----------



## Jayan (Jul 22, 2001)

yes, think that would be great


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

Diverticulosis and diverticulitis are two different things. My impression may be wrong but it appears that the words are being used interchangably by many here. Diverticulosis is where small pouches in the colon bulge outward through weak spots. About 10 percent of Americans over the age 40 have diverticulosis, and most of them do not even know they have it. The condition becomes more common as people age. About half of all people over the age of 60 have diverticulosis.When the pouches become infected or inflamed, the condition is called diverticulitis.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Absolutely, I don't have diverticulosis but my husband does and I know he'd like to know more about it and find out what helped others.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

I have had two clients who came to me with Diverticulitis and upon changing their diets, they were relieved of the symptoms within a week. Neither one has had a flare up since. Taking out wheat, dairy, sugar, caffiene and alcohol. Adding in vege's, fish and flax oil helped so much. Putting them on a natural cleanser that worked with their individual bodies was a great help. I have many clients who have IBS and have been able to help them also to a point. I am on a great program yet not cured or symptom free yet at all. I love this website as for years I felt so alone. I would say, really, all my clients in the last 16 yrs of practice (I am a Personal TRainer and nutritional consultant), have GREATLY benefitted from eliminating gluten from their diets. I don't believe anyone should eat it if can help it. We give it a name, and yes some are more sensitive than others...........yet we are all a bit eflicted with Celiac Disease..........and Dairy intolerance.I think this will be a very beneficial thread. Hello Spasman !


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

Thank you Lefty for your input. I do have diverticulosis and have had two bouts of diverticulitis. I am only 28 and though this is a common thing in elder people I am proof that it does happen to younger people because it can be genetic like it is in my case. I have spoken with my doctor and he said that most people who have diverticulosis also have IBS. I think it would be great to add this as a forum.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I absolutely agree that a Celiac discussion forum is needed. Many Celiacs are mistakenly diagnosed as IBS'ers


----------



## 13357 (Aug 12, 2006)

I was just diagnosed, via Ct scan and in-office exam as suffering with diverticulitis. So Y-E-S! A group would be most helpful!I have noticed that many of the posts here are from back in 2004. Also, I've noticed that there has been no groups for those of us who suffer or are dealing with diverticulitis.I do hope that the "power-that-be" read the most recent posting [mine] and help those of us experiencing this disease, by forming a group as soon as is possible.I'll be watching...







Alain...San Diego


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

We have a divirticulitis forum on mediboard (a sister set of forums to the IBS group that has a number of different conditions).http://mediboard.com/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/431103281K.


----------

